# What do I need to attend AFI conservatory?



## Film School Questions

What do I need to attend AFI conservatory? Any tips on applying?


----------



## Chris W

Film School Questions said:


> What do I need to attend AFI conservatory? Any tips on applying?


FilmSchool.org has recently interviewed AFI's admissions department for advice on how to get into AFI's film school. It's a long interview that offers a ton of advice on what is the most important part of your application to work on. Here's an excerpt:

*What do you consider to be the most important part of the AFI application?*​
*J.M.*

We have a holistic approach to our applications review process, meaning that we look at each part of the application but not each part is weighted equally. But I would say the two most important parts are the portfolio and the narrative statement.

People tend to focus more on the portfolio but skimp on everything else, including the narrative statement. It's probably even more important than the portfolio because in the narrative statement, we're asking you to tell us your story. Who are you as a human being? What makes you laugh? Why are you passionate about filmmaking [...] and the discipline that you're applying to, specifically?

*A.P.*
We certainly look at experimental films [...] and documentaries, because all of that is storytelling. But you have to remember AFI is a narrative, visual storytelling school. I can't tell you how many people come into the interview portion and they're not able to share the movies and television shows they like and the kinds of stories they want to tell!

Applicants need to like come in a room and be ready to share that and be excited about storytelling. Sometimes, that's lost in the application and we wonder if they'll be happy at AFI. It's sort of like not understanding what AFI is about.

*G.M.C.*
I think that you should also keep in mind that there has to be a bit of a through line with what your narrative statement is telling us about who you are and what is in your portfolio. There has to be a sense of identity. You could think when you're applying to AFI that you want to be a horror filmmaker or a comedy person. Then while you're at AFI, you discover this whole other side to you – that happens all the time.

The number one thing that we don't want is for you to think that you have to put yourself in a box. People look at our alumni and they think of David Lynch. I keep mentioning him because he's probably a huge reason why people apply to AFI. He's inspired a lot of filmmakers, but some people are like, 'I have to be David Lynch in order to get into AFI.' It’s like, we had David Lynch. We don't we don't need another one!

AFI is not limited to that kind of filmmaking. If you are a dark comedy person, lean in hard into who you are […] and the kind of stories you want to tell. More than anything, have fun with it. The more you are true to yourself in that application, the more you'll stand out.

See the full interview here:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






FilmSchool.org also has calculated data on acceptance rates, film experience, minimum GPA, undergraduate degrees, and age of accepted applicants for AFI programs from the 3,300 applications in our database. Current acceptance statistics are below:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
47   out of   115   Admitted



16%

Waitlisted
18   out of   115   Waitlisted



43%

*Not Admitted*
50   out of   115   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




American Film Institute (AFI) - Production Design Acceptance Rate






67%

Admitted
6   out of   9   Admitted



11%

Waitlisted
1   out of   9   Waitlisted



22%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   9   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing Acceptance Rate






58%

Admitted
31   out of   53   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
7   out of   53   Waitlisted



28%

*Not Admitted*
15   out of   53   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing Acceptance Rate






67%

Admitted
16   out of   24   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   24   Waitlisted



25%

*Not Admitted*
6   out of   24   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate






21%

Admitted
29   out of   139   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
17   out of   139   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
93   out of   139   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography Acceptance Rate






41%

Admitted
20   out of   49   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
7   out of   49   Waitlisted



45%

*Not Admitted*
22   out of   49   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------

